# Pain verbs



## linguist (May 19, 2011)

Hi, people, I need your support.

Please, write down the first seven VERBS, which come to your mind associated with PAIN. You should write only verbs.

It is for my research. Thanks


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

hurt
throb
ache
injure
writhe
sting
swell


----------



## linguist (May 19, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for your reply. I greatly appreciate your help.


----------

